# 2 x P10R Vintage Jensen, Jackpot?



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

So are these ‘59 or ‘69 P10R’s?
And, one is ribbed & one flat.
Serial numbers C5941-2 & C5942-1


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Not certain I've _ever_ encountered a '69 P10R so I'd assume these are very late (51st week) '59s


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

what amps would these have come in?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

With the silver frames, I'm guessing these either came from a home stereo, jukebox, TV or possibly an organ (though those usually had black frames). Just a guess.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

terminalvertigo said:


> what amps would these have come in?


Hammond organ speakers. The Hammond "AO" part number gives it away.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I have a '59 P10R, but it has a dark frame.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> Hammond organ speakers. The Hammond "AO" part number gives it away.


'59's. Could be out of a Hammond tone cabinet or an S6 organ.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

they may be dry and brittle..go gently


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> '59's. Could be out of a Hammond tone cabinet or an S6 organ.
> View attachment 368911


Would they be different in their frequency profile because of that? Or would they perhaps be broken in differently?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Would they be different in their frequency profile because of that? Or would they perhaps be broken in differently?


Well judging by the two in the OP's pics, one is ribbed and one is not. That was typical for Hammond. Some speakers were used for different functions such as dedicated reverb and required different cones.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

nonreverb said:


> '59's. Could be out of a Hammond tone cabinet or an S6 organ.
> View attachment 368911


what a beast!!!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Well judging by the two in the OP's pics, one is ribbed and one is not. That was typical for Hammond. Some speakers were used for different functions such as dedicated reverb and required different cones.


So should I infer from this that the P10R and similar number refers to the magnet type/structure and voice-coil but NOT to the cone it is attached to? I'm confused.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I read about the cone designs in a generic article: ribbed cones accentuate higher end


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

mhammer said:


> So should I infer from this that the P10R and similar number refers to the magnet type/structure and voice-coil but NOT to the cone it is attached to? I'm confused.


Correct. The cone type is usually stamped on the cone itself. The"P" is magnet type, the "R" referrs to power handling.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> I read about the cone designs in a generic article: ribbed cones accentuate higher end


Yes and structurally, the cone is more rigid with ribbing which translates into better cone stability at higher volumes. That said, it's not always the case. Certain instrument speaker designs do not use ribbing . JBL D series speakers for instance.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow. Thanks team! @nonreverb ,@mhammer @Alan Small .
I willl go easy on them, being old timers. I’m putting them in a Fender “custom” vibrolux, will do a before & after clip.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> Wow. Thanks team! @nonreverb ,@mhammer @Alan Small .
> I willl go easy on them, being old timers. I’m putting them in a Fender “custom” vibrolux, will do a before & after clip.


Cool! Definitely be gentle....take it from me as I found out the hard way with a few Hammond-pulled P12N's. They will fail if pushed too hard.


----------

